# Huge Nostrils



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

huge nostrils, any guesses of whats wrong with this fish........







Jenn


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Is the mouth always open like that?
If it is then it may be a nitrite spike


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

one out of 15 .....its the nostrils worrying him


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like some serious ammonia burn


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Whats up with the water?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You need either better pics or better water quality or a combo of both. It looks like the red may have some gill curl too, but thats not the best shot to see it from. Either way get beter water quality and dose some salf for starters then go from there if needed.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I cant be 100% sure but maybe the water is treated?


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

these pictures from a wall Unit tanks, water is in perfect condition and this is the only fish with this problem. I have received a response from Frank and issue is resolved thanks for your replies.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

care to share what the issue was and the solution so others with a similar problem can benefit from it?


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

Frank's remarks on the issue ..... also fish is now doing ok and back to normal in a hospital tank.


----------

